# UPDATE: Tracy Rocker is leaving Georgia’s coaching staff (We now have our man)



## Silver Britches (Feb 7, 2017)

Update: That didn't take long! We have found our replacement https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/report-georgia-hired-new-defensive-line-coach


https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/breaking-tracy-rocker-leaving-georgias-coaching-staff

Wonder why he left? Y'all reckon Saban contacted him to come run the Bama offense?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2017)

The sky is falling? We just hired Brady Hoke, so he's not UT bound


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2017)

Why and where is he going and who replaces him?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2017)

That is all we need right now.


----------



## Horns (Feb 7, 2017)

He was fired and rumors of another coach possibly


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2017)

Who cares! It's Kirby time!!!!! Just win baby!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2017)

Horns said:


> He was fired and rumors of another coach possibly



do tell.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 7, 2017)

War of words with an almost-UGA recruits' momma?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 8, 2017)

I hear he is gone because he missed on Georgia's two best defensive recruits.  I like ol' Rocker, but Kirby ain't about like, he is about results.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The sky is falling? We just hired Brady Hoke, so he's not UT bound



Why would he take a step down and go to a dumpster fire like UT?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Who cares! It's Kirby time!!!!! Just win baby!



^^This^^!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 8, 2017)

Next.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2017)

That didn't take long! We have found our replacement https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/report-georgia-hired-new-defensive-line-coach

Not sure what to think about this hire.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> That didn't take long! We have found our replaceable https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/report-georgia-hired-new-defensive-line-coach



Welcome aboard!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 8, 2017)

who is it? the links are not working on my computer at work


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)

nickel back said:


> who is it? the links are not working on my computer at work



Tray Scott, who was just hired at Ole Miss after spending the last two years at North Carolina, is being hired as Georgia’s new defensive line coach, a source familiar with the situation confirmed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2017)

nickel back said:


> who is it? the links are not working on my computer at work




From the article









> ATHENS — That didn’t take long. Georgia already has its replacement for Tracy Rocker, and it’s someone who saw the Bulldogs in person last year.
> 
> Tray Scott, who was just hired at Ole Miss after spending the last two years at North Carolina, is being hired as Georgia’s new defensive line coach, a source familiar with the situation confirmed. Footballscoop.com originally reported the news.
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)

He was just hired by Ole Miss on Dec 31st..

http://www.cbssports.com/college-football/news/report-coach-tray-scott-heading-to-ole-miss/


----------



## nickel back (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the update y'all


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2017)

Dang never heard of the dude but I had never heard of Glenn Shuman either and he turned out to be a great addition. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)

Hugh Freeze wasn't happy after losing his coach 5 weeks after he hired him.. 

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...nse-sec-kirby-smart/bwjwf1e0rzxx1itilv0in7vov


----------



## riprap (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like if you're in that part of the country you want to get out asap.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2017)

riprap said:


> Looks like if you're in that part of the country you want to get out asap.



ODR claims Mississippi is God's gift to the US..


----------



## riprap (Feb 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> ODR claims Mississippi is God's gift to the US..



It didn't take long for Sark and Scott to find I-20.


----------

